# Breaking news California DMV Lyft & Uber must have commercial plates



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

BREAKING: California DMV says Uber Lyft cars must have commercial plates http://t.co/7U4dYwaFtA http://t.co/gSNwblfz18


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Txchick said:


> BREAKING: California DMV says Uber Lyft cars must have commercial plates http://t.co/7U4dYwaFtA http://t.co/gSNwblfz18


This article contradicts itself every other point it makes


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lol, thats not breaking news. Thats been the law all along. Uber just chose to overlook it.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

observer said:


> Lol, thats not breaking news. Thats been the law all along. Uber just chose to overlook it.


Well California DMV issuing statements again.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Well California DMV issuing statements again.


Yupp theres another story on it, I posted earlier, more indepth than this one. I'm trying to find it and post it.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

A


observer said:


> Yupp theres another story on it, I posted earlier, more indepth than this one. I'm trying to find it and post it.


Add the link here if you can find it. Thanks !!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> A
> 
> Add the link here if you can find it. Thanks !!


http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-auto-registration-gambit?utm_term=.baWAaRmlJ&s=mobile


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-auto-registration-gambit?utm_term=.baWAaRmlJ&s=mobile


There you go, I'm not too good with this copy/paste thing so it takes me a little time to figure out how to do it.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

observer said:


> There you go, I'm not too good with this copy/paste thing so it takes me a little time to figure out how to do it.


Good job!! I saw that on twitter as well.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-auto-registration-gambit?utm_term=.baWAaRmlJ&s=mobile


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Good job!! I saw that on twitter as well.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-auto-registration-gambit?utm_term=.baWAaRmlJ&s=mobile


Yepp, that's where I grabbed it from.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

You don't want to mess with the CA DMV. You or a dealer get's caught it's like dealing with the I.R.S. You will lose, period.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Just_in said:


> You don't want to mess with the CA DMV. You or a dealer get's caught it's like dealing with the I.R.S. You will lose, period.


Yes, and apparently most dealers falsely registered cars as personal instead of commercial vehicles.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

It's just a matter of time when a chosen few will be made a example of. This is not good news for those who "ride share".


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

So, if cops will start ticketing Uber and Lyft cars for not having commercial plates, the party may be over. Because having commercial plates will not be allowed to use personal insurance. 
Will it spell The End for Uber?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

MikeB said:


> So, if cops will start ticketing Uber and Lyft cars for not having commercial plates, the party may be over. Because having commercial plates will not be allowed to use personal insurance.
> Will it spell The End for Uber?


In California it might.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Txchick said:


> In California it might.


Uber Corp. is in CA. If Uber is eliminated in it's home state that might provide a road map for the other states.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Uber Corp. is in CA. If Uber is eliminated in it's home state that might provide a road map for the other states.


That would be starting point!


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

observer said:


> Yes, and apparently most dealers falsely registered cars as personal instead of commercial vehicles.


^^^THIS IS HOW ANYONE W/ SANTANDER LEASE CAN GET THE LEASE VOIDED IF U WANT OUT OF LEASE!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Add another driver risk into the mix. Uber plain old doesn't give a CRAP about laws.

State AG's need to go after the promotion of lawlessness by the companies *FIRST.* If they can't promote legal business they should be fined and jailed.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> ^^^THIS IS HOW ANYONE W/ SANTANDER LEASE CAN GET THE LEASE VOIDED IF U WANT OUT OF LEASE!!!


Hmmm...get out of lease and/or "suggest" to Uber/Dealership/Santander that a modification/addendum to Lease Agreement needs to be made or.....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Is Punishing Drivers for Following the Law *

Kate Knibbs


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber and Lyft slam California ruling that drivers must have commercial plates*
*http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/23/u...ing-that-drivers-must-have-commercial-plates/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*DMV Declares That Uber/Lyft Drivers Need Commercial License Plates*
*http://sfist.com/2015/01/23/dmv_rideshare_drivers_need_commerci.php*


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

I find it interesting that the CHP was originally involved in the CPUC's rule making and regulation process as part of the original ruling that the CPUC used to create the TNC regulations. Why the license issue was not brought up at this time is interesting and does this ruling possibly supersede the older DMV law. Apparently the CHP and other legislative entities are already meeting on this.

Decision 13-09-045 September 19, 2013

*BEFORE THE PUBLIC UTILITIES COMMISSION OF THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA

Order Instituting Rulemaking on Regulations
Relating to Passenger Carriers, Ridesharing, and Rulemaking 12-12-011 New Online-Enabled Transportation Services. (Filed December 20, 2012)

DECISION ADOPTING RULES AND REGULATIONS TO PROTECT PUBLIC SAFETY WHILE ALLOWING NEW ENTRANTS TO THE TRANSPORTATION INDUSTRY

2.1. Comments on the Rulemaking

The parties that filed opening comments all addressed jurisdiction in varying degrees. The summaries of the positions of parties below capture all the positions that have been voiced in this Rulemaking on the subject of jurisdiction.

The CHP asserts that TNCs fall under existing Commission jurisdiction, because the CHP views TNCs as for-hire passenger carriers.10 The CHP views a donation for transportation service equivalent to direct compensation, because the intent is to conduct a for-hire operation. *


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

MikeB said:


> So, if cops will start ticketing Uber and Lyft cars for not having commercial plates, the party may be over. Because having commercial plates will not be allowed to use personal insurance.
> Will it spell The End for Uber?


Not uber, but uber x maybe. Hopefully


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The cost for California commercial plates is minimal, I used to pay an extra 25 bucks per year for my van a few years ago.

The reality is that TNCs don't want insurance companies to flag those with commercial plates for higher insurance premiums or cancel their personal policy.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I just found out uber suspend my account for having commercial license plate, and reg.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

haji said:


> I just found out uber suspend my account for having commercial license plate, and reg.


what did they say exactly why?
or they say you need to have personal tags with personal insurance to do Uber even though the state says otherwise?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Now that's a catch 22 if I've ever seen one.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I emailed them they said reg is missing , which is not true , reg is there and active . It was in the news last night no commercial license plate for uberx uber new rule.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*California DMV retracts memo requiring commercial plates for Uber, Lyft*

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-dmv-retracts-commercial-plates-uber-lyft-20150123-story.html


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *California DMV retracts memo requiring commercial plates for Uber, Lyft*
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-dmv-retracts-commercial-plates-uber-lyft-20150123-story.html


Another point for uber.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

observer said:


> The cost for California commercial plates is minimal, I used to pay an extra 25 bucks per year for my van a few years ago.
> 
> The reality is that TNCs don't want insurance companies to flag those with commercial plates for higher insurance premiums or cancel their personal policy.


Usually the cost of the actual plates themselves is not the main problem. It's the repercussions which follow such as insurance, financing, warranties, business licenses, etc.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Just_in said:


> It's just a matter of time when a chosen few will be made a example of. This is not good news for those who "ride share".


I believe that you are correct.


----------



## CS289 (Dec 10, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I believe that you are correct.


If you are following the thread and the news, DMV retracted statment and now it appears LA Mayor Garcetti is telling the transportation people that they need to bring in uber/lyft as accepted operators.

Just a matter of time and a few adjustments to regulations before the TNC's are operating without issue in California, the Taxi Cab Lobby isn't going to win this one.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

CS289 said:


> If you are following the thread and the news, DMV retracted statment and now it appears LA Mayor Garcetti is telling the transportation people that they need to bring in uber/lyft as accepted operators.
> 
> Just a matter of time and a few adjustments to regulations before the TNC's are operating without issue in California, the Taxi Cab Lobby isn't going to win this one.


The DMV retract's meaning they "might" be unaware of the new legislation the CPUC and the Mayor signed into law. So they have to look into it. Does not mean there is any clarification yet.


----------



## CS289 (Dec 10, 2014)

well, Jean Shimoto, head of DMV said this, “Pending this further review, Vehicle Industry News alert VIN 2015-1, which affected ride share operators, is hereby revoked including any reference to the requirement of a commercial plate.”


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Just_in said:


> You don't want to mess with the CA DMV. You or a dealer get's caught it's like dealing with the I.R.S. You will lose, period.


Uber is happy to use its X Drivers as cannon fodder for their crusade against legislation.

Why? Because they have been allowed to. 
Those drivers that suffer have the most to lose, those that profit can hide behind slick lawyers and political protection.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

observer said:


> The cost for California commercial plates is minimal, I used to pay an extra 25 bucks per year for my van a few years ago.
> 
> The reality is that TNCs don't want insurance companies to flag those with commercial plates for higher insurance premiums or cancel their personal policy.


It would only need a 15% increase in rates to cover statutory costs. But UBER has the opinion it has the sole right to take a cut off drivers earnings.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber is happy to use its X Drivers as cannon fodder for their crusade against legislation.
> 
> Why? Because they have been allowed to.
> Those drivers that suffer have the most to lose, those that profit can hide behind slick lawyers and political protection.


Reminds me of the Boiler Room tactics they used to have in the 80's. At first make some money, break some rules. When the going got tough they would close shop and try something else.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Lot going on out on the west coast- -Over here in Jersey.."We don't need no stinkin badges"

http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/..._of_popular_uber_taxi_service_in_hoboken.html


----------



## CS289 (Dec 10, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Lot going on out on the west coast- -Over here in Jersey.."We don't need no stinkin badges"
> 
> http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/..._of_popular_uber_taxi_service_in_hoboken.html


Looks like you have some sane politicians that aren't owned by Taxi's or anyone else for that matter, good for you.


----------

